# Storing electrolyte drinks



## Aghast (Feb 8, 2013)

Has anyone considered storing electrolyte drink mix? It provides a super-fast source of energy, can rehydrate you after losing electrolyte-containing fluids, e.g. blood, vomit, diarrhea, etc., whereas water cannot, and can keep your neural function up when eating stored foods which might have less optimal levels of minerals and electrolyte ions than would fresh vegetables, etc.

I'll be putting away a few cans of electrolyte drink mix without food coloring - are there any superior brands, in your opinon?


----------



## shadownmss (Nov 13, 2012)

I have 3 large cans of the Gatorade powder and will probably increase the amount stored. Last summer due to the extreme heat we would give it to our sheep and horses in their drinking water. It really helped them through the extreme heat.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

But it has electrolytes.....

Do you even know what electrolytes are?

Electrolytes are what the body needs....

-Idiocracy


----------



## Aghast (Feb 8, 2013)

Leon said:


> But it has electrolytes.....
> 
> Do you even know what electrolytes are?
> 
> ...


Yes, I do know what electrolytes are. I learned about electrolytes while studying for my degree in molecular biology.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

did you watch the video? That's like one of my favorite parts "But it has electrolytes..."


----------



## Aghast (Feb 8, 2013)

Leon said:


> did you watch the video? That's like one of my favorite parts "But it has electrolytes..."


I've seen the movie.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I store tang drink mix containers. Lot of vitamins etc.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I keep powdered Gatorade on hand all the time.

I also keep the powdered Gatorade in the plastic individual packets to add to bottled water.

Cuts down on the risks of muscle cramps, and it tastes good.


----------



## cecollie (Jan 26, 2013)

With coupons you can usually get them for a song.


----------

